# Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?



## npspezial (15. Februar 2018)

*Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues PC-Setup zusammengestellt. Specs: 
Intel Core i7 8700K
Asus TUF Z370 Gaming
Gigabyte Aourus GTX 1080Ti Waterforce
G.Skill RipJaws 16Gb 3000 MHz
be quiet! Silent Loop 240 Komplett-Wasserkühlung.

Im Leerlauf habe ich eine Temperatur zwischen 30-40°. In Spielen mit einer normalen Auslastung von 30-40% komme ich auf eine Temperatur von 50-60°. Ich habe vorhin in Cinema4D einen Render gestartet und mein Prozessor wurde 100% ausgelastet. Die Temperatur von den Kernen liegt bei 82-89° zwischen den einzelnen Cores. 

Meine Frage nun, ist das nicht zu hoch? Den Radiator habe ich oben angebracht mit dem Luftstrom von innen nach außen. Den Radiator von der Wasserkühlung habe ich hinten angebracht ebenfalls mit Luftstrom nach außen. Vorne im Gehäuse sind noch zwei normale Lüfter mit Lufstrom nach innen. Die Pumpe ist am Aio-Anschluss angesteckt und läuft im PWM Modus. Ich habe noch einen Anschluss am Mainboard mit W_Pump. Macht das einen Unterschied wo ich die Pumpe anschließe? Sollte ich im Bios etwas umstellen? Den Luftstrom ändern? Der Prozessor verbraucht im Moment ca 135 Watt. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und Gruß!!


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Dürfte wein weiterer Fall von Intel-Zahnpasta sein.

Der Kühler sitzt korrekt?
Folie abgenommen?


----------



## npspezial (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Kühler sitzt korrekt und Folie selbstverständlich abgenommen. Ich werde morgen nochmal aber nachschauen. Mein letzter Kenntnisstand war, dass ich den kühler nicht fester drauf machen kann. Intel Zahnpasta?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

1.) Alles was nicht abschaltet oder drosselt ist nicht zu hoch. Technisch gesehen ist alles unter 100°C ok auch wenn man üblicherweise versucht unter 80 zu bleiben.
2.) Du hast ein ASUS-Board. Die wenden häufig automatisch den Einzelkernturbo (4,7 GHz) auf ALLE Kerne gleichzeitig an was von Intel nie vorgesehen war und die CPU natürlich weit mehr als üblich aufheizt. Asus hat den ersten Platz in Computerbild-Benchmarks die davon nichts wissen und die Leute freuts. Um das stabil zu halten wird in der Regel dann noch die Spannung angehoben was zusätzlich heizt.
3.) Unter der "Kappe" der CPU ist kein Lötzinn mehr sondern billige Wärmeleitpaste ("Zahnpasta" ). Die verhindert per se eine gute Wärmeabgabe an den Kühler weswegen Intel-CPUs nunmal generll nicht grade kühl sind.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Da hat das Board wohl wieder automatisch übertaktet, denn 136 Watt sind nicht Standard, 4,7Ghz allcore auch nicht. Dank Intels Zahnpasta (Wlp zwischen Heatspreader und Chip) sind derartige Temperaturen leider normal, wenn man nicht köpft. Aber an sich sind die Temperaturen jetzt nichts schlimmes, das juckt die Cpu kein Stück. Wenn im Sommer die Raumtemperatur aber hochgeht, kann die Sache anders aussehen. Am besten ins Bios gehen und die auto-oc Einstellungen abschalten oder eigenhändig festen Takt und Spannung anlegen.
Kleine Frage, du hast ne Graka mit Wasserblock, hast du die mit der Aio verbunden oder wie kühlst du die?


----------



## chocochipsbaer (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Bei mir hat es geholfen, den Radiator an die Front zu bauen. Davor sind zwei Lüfter, die direkt von außen Luft ansaugen und durch den Radiator blasen. Im Schnitt bestimmt ~5°C


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Jaa ich mach mir eben auch Gedanken wie es dann im Sommer sein wird. Ich schau später mal im BIOS nach und Berichte dann wieder. Aber was denkst du über den Radiator oben mit den Lüfter die nach außen blasen? Die Grafikkarte ist Standart mit der Wasserkühlung, die wird über den ganz normalen PCI Stromanschluss betrieben, die Graka hat keinen eigenen Anschluss für die WaKü. Was mich eben gewundert hat für die Pumpe bei der CPU WaKü, dass ich bei meinem Mainboard eben diesen Aio-Anachluss und einen W_PUMP Anschluss habe..


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> Jaa ich mach mir eben auch Gedanken wie es dann im Sommer sein wird. Ich schau später mal im BIOS nach und Berichte dann wieder.



Schalte einfach mal die Funktion "Multicore Enhancement" von ASUS im BIOS ab.
Dadurch betreibst du die CPU wie von intel vorgesehen - und dann ists auch deutlich kühler.


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Alles klar werfe ich dann machen. Aber alles andere ist in Ordnung so wie es verbaut und angeschlossen ist? Oder hättest da jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Redrudi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Wenn du deine Pumpe nicht kaputt machen willst würde ich sie mit konstant 12 Volt betreiben wie es der Hersteller vorsieht.


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Klar aber wie anstecken? Aio_Pump oder W_PUMP? Im BIOS auf DC stellen oder PWM? Betrieben wird es doch dennoch mit 12V oder nicht? Ich werde später mal ein Foto reinstellen von meinem BIOS mit den Möglichkeiten was ich umstellen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ist wurscht - stecke sie an einen regelbaren Anschluss und stell die Regelung auf dauerhaft "100%".


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Alles klar, als ich im BIOS mal geschaut habe gab es so viele Möglichkeiten was Einstellungen angeht bzgl der Pumpe, da werde ich einfach mal ein Foto reinschicken nach der Arbeit und dann hoffentlich alles richtig einstellen. Mir hat aber leider noch niemand geantwortet wegen meinem Radiator, ob des passt, dass der oben ist und die Lüfter nach außen blasen oder wäre es besser wenn die Lüfter nach innen saugen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> Mir hat aber leider noch niemand geantwortet wegen meinem Radiator, ob des passt, dass der oben ist und die Lüfter nach außen blasen oder wäre es besser wenn die Lüfter nach innen saugen?


Darauf antwortet dir keiner weils keine pauschale Antwort gibt, das eine kann je nach Umgebungsbedingungen besser sein oder das andere - wir bewegen uns hier aber höchstens im Bereich einer Handvoll Grad so dass es technisch sowieso piepegal ist.


----------



## Redrudi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Das kommt auch auf das Gehäuse an.Bei mir zb. ist oben eher kontraproduktiv und vom Platz her auch nicht so pralle.Ich habe sie in der Front und die Warme luft wird reingeblasen.Dadurch steigt die Temp. der G-Karte etwas an stört mich aber nicht weil ich lieber kalte Luft von außen durch den Radi drücke.


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also falls es dir was helfen würde, mein Gehäuse ist ein Zalman Z9 Neo Plus


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also ich hab jetzt mal im BIOS nach geschaut und Bilder gemacht, ich habe auch ein paar Sachen eben direkt umgestellt wo ihr mir gesagt hattet, bei den Einzelheiten bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher was die CPU und die Wasserkühlung betrifft. Ich füge jetzt mal Bilder hinzu von den Einstellungen und die verfügbaren Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank @Incredible Alk


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> Wie kann ich Bilder einfügen????



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...rum-version-2-1-a.html?highlight=bilderupload


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also ich finde die 1,35V etwas grenzwertig für 4,7Ghz.
Würd vielleicht mal dort anfangen.


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Vielen dank, Bilder sind jetzt oben eingefügt in dem Kommentar


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Also ich finde die 1,35V etwas grenzwertig für 4,7Ghz.
> Würd vielleicht mal dort anfangen.



Das bedeutet? Volt hochstellen? Der Prozessor sollte doch eigentlich auch nur mit 3.7Ghz laufen?


----------



## Research (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

1. Volt runter, 
2. benchen
3
A. Kiste läuft-> 1+2 wiederholen.
B. 1 rückgäbngig + 2


----------



## Redrudi (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Die Bilder lassen sich nicht öffnen.


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



Research schrieb:


> 1. Volt runter, * auf wie viel? *
> 2. benchen * was bedeutet Benchen?*
> 
> A. Kiste läuft-> 1+2 wiederholen. * warum wiederholen? *
> B. 1 rückgäbngig + 2 * wenn es nicht laufen sollte?*



Ich hoffe ich hab es so richtig verstanden?

Meinst du einen Benchmark test?


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



Redrudi schrieb:


> Die Bilder lassen sich nicht öffnen.



Also ich hab sie normal hochgeladen und dann so eingefügt wie in der Anleitung von vorhin. Ich füge die nochmal ein: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> Das bedeutet? Volt hochstellen? Der Prozessor sollte doch eigentlich auch nur mit 3.7Ghz laufen?



Nö ist zu hoch und im BIOS Allcore oder Enhanced Turbo aktiviert.
Das ganze gepaart mit Vcore = AUTO und schon entstehen solche Temps.

Allerdings spricht nichts gegen 4,7 auf allen Kernen wenn sie halbwegs normale Temperaturen haben


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Nö ist zu hoch und im BIOS Allcore oder Enhanced Turbo aktiviert.
> Das ganze gepaart mit Vcore = AUTO und schon entstehen solche Temps.



Genau, habe ich auch ausgeschalten, X.M.P. Hab ich auch deaktiviert und deshalb frag ich jetzt noch nach den feineinstellungen, um mein System zu optimieren und die Temperatur zu regeln.


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Allerdings spricht nichts gegen 4,7 auf allen Kernen wenn sie halbwegs normale Temperaturen haben



Sind 80-90° eine normale Temperatur so wie die Einstellungen waren? Ich hab ja jetzt auch noch die Wasserpumpe auf DC gestellt, davor war die Wasserpumpensteuerung deaktiviert.


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

XMP Profil kannst du lassen.
Vcore musst du dich rantasten. Aber 1,25 sollte schon möglich sein für 4,7 Ghz.
Benchen wäre mit Prime95 V26.6 SmallFFT weil wir ja wissen wollen ob die 4,7Ghz stabil laufen bei 1,25V.

Für AVX würd ich einen Offset Multi setzen -3 oder -4


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> Sind 80-90° eine normale Temperatur so wie die Einstellungen waren? Ich hab ja jetzt auch noch die Wasserpumpe auf DC gestellt, davor war die Wasserpumpensteuerung deaktiviert.



So wie die Einstellungen waren würde ich sagen: Ja oder eher verwunderlich gut wenn du mit Prime getestet hast.
Optimal ist es halt nicht.

Coffee Lake How to


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



sgdJacksy schrieb:


> XMP Profil kannst du lassen.
> Vcore musst du dich rantasten. Aber 1,25 sollte schon möglich sein für 4,7 Ghz.
> Benchen wäre mit Prime95 V26.6 SmallFFT weil wir ja wissen wollen ob die 4,7Ghz stabil laufen bei 1,25V.
> 
> Für AVX würd ich einen Offset Multi setzen -3 oder -4



Also dann werde ich X.M.P. lassen, die Spannung auf 1,25 Volt runter setzten und Prime95 laufen lassen. Soll ich sonst noch etwas ändern an den Einstellungen? 

Was meinst du mit AVX, Offset Multi setzen? -3,-4? Da bin ich total überfragt gerade


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



sgdJacksy schrieb:


> So wie die Einstellungen waren würde ich sagen: Ja oder eher verwunderlich gut wenn du mit Prime getestet hast.
> Optimal ist es halt nicht.
> 
> Coffee Lake How to



Was wäre dann optimal? Nein ich habe nicht mit Prime getestet, war Jaa eigentlich nicht mal geplant, hab einfach Cinema4D laufen lassen und dann ergab es sich so, dass ich direkt fragen wollte.


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Was ich jetzt so gesehen hab im Guide laufen die sogar zwischen 1,17 und 1,19V für 4,7Ghz.
Würd mich mal so orientieren.

Am besten nimmst du dir die 1 bis 2 Stunden und arbeitest mal den Guide ab Schritt für Schritt.
Ist doch eh für die ganze Laufzeit des Rechners.


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also das habe ich jetzt mal geändert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab auf den Bildern nachgeschaut und wenn ich den VCore im Auto Modus laufen lasse, ist der bei 1.152. 

Was meintest du denn auch mit diesem AVX Offset? 

Passt das mit den Kühlungseinsgellungen für die WaKü auch alles? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ich kann die Anhänge leider nicht ansehen


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Ich kann die Anhänge leider nicht ansehen



Anhang 1:  (Was ich eben geändert hatte davor, ich habe aber den VCore schon wieder auf Auto gestellt.)

Ai Overclock Tuner (Ai-Übertaktungstuner) [Auto]->[XMP]
BCLK Frequency (BCLK-Frequenz) [Auto]->[100.0000]
Speicherfrequenz [DDR4-2933MHz]->[DDR4-3000MHz]
CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
- CPU-Kernnspannungsübergehung [Auto]->[1.250]
DRAM-Spannung [Auto]->[15]
DRAM CAS# Latency [Auto]->[15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [Auto]->[16]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [Auto]->[35]

und das einfach mit einem grauen Bild im Hintergrund vorstellen 

Anhang 2:

CPU Q-Fan-Kontrolle [Auto]
-CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU-Lüfterprofil [Standard]

Wasserpumpensteuerung [DC Mode]
Temperaturobergrenze der Wasserpumpe [70]
Max. Arbeitszyklus der Wasserpumpe (%) [100]
Mittlere Temperatur der Wasserpumpe [45]
Mittlerer Arbeitszyklus der Wasserpumpe (%) [60]
Temperaturuntergrenze der Wasserpumpe [40]
Min. Arbeitszyklus der Wasserpumpe (%) [60]

ebenfalls mit einem grauen Hintergrund vorstellen


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also ich hab mal eben herumgelesen.
Es ist recht schwer weil ich das BIOS nicht vor Augen habe und das Handbuch nicht allzuviel hergibt.

Der RAM sollte eigentlich mit XMP schon eingestellt sein.

AI overclock Tuner: Manual
Multicore Enhancement: AUS
Core Ratio: Sync all Core
Multiplikator auf 47

VCore; 1,19 (testen) 
VCCIO (VTT/IMC/I/O): 0,95 V 
VCCSA (SA/IMC): 1,05 V 
VRAM (RAM): AUTO weil XMP
PCH Voltage: 1 V  oder AUTO
VCCPLL (PLL): 1 V  oder AUTO
VCCST (Standby): AUTO 

Wenns nicht flutscht Vcore in 0,005er Schritten erhöhen.


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Okay alles klar. Aber was hat das mit dem VCore eigentlich überhaupt auf sich? Der RAM war auch schon eingestellt nur wenn ich XMP aktiviere stellt mein Mainboard alles um und zeigt mir eben an was umgestellt wurde. In den ersten Bildern hatte ich eigentlich alles dabei was ich im BIOS umstellen kann bzgl. Prozessor, RAM etc. Falls du die Bilder auch nicht sehen kannst, werde ich sie auf einer externen Seite hochladen und einen Link einfügen wenn du es möchtest.


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> Okay alles klar. Aber was hat das mit dem VCore eigentlich überhaupt auf sich? Der RAM war auch schon eingestellt nur wenn ich XMP aktiviere stellt mein Mainboard alles um und zeigt mir eben an was umgestellt wurde. In den ersten Bildern hatte ich eigentlich alles dabei was ich im BIOS umstellen kann bzgl. Prozessor, RAM etc. Falls du die Bilder auch nicht sehen kannst, werde ich sie auf einer externen Seite hochladen und einen Link einfügen wenn du es möchtest.



Das mit den Bildern wäre vorteilhaft da ich auf MSI setzte und das BIOS doch etwas anders aussieht.

Grundsätzlich ohne jetzt groß technisch zu werden: je geringer die Vcore desto geringer die Temperatur weil mit der Vcore auch die Watt sinken bei gleicher Leistung (wenn stabil).
Und das mit dem XMP passt schon so. Betrifft auch nur den RAM und ist ein vordefiniertes Profil welches immer lauffähig sein sollte oder ist.


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also ich füge dir jetzt die Bilder ein mit einem Link. 
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
http://prntscr.com/ifqzyk

Ja ist logisch, Strom wird heiß. Ich versuch es mal mit 1.19V, ich will jetzt nicht zu weit runter gehen, Hauptsache die Temperatur senkt sich um ein paar Grad, denn wenn ich Cinema4D über Nacht laufen lasse, will ich nicht Angst haben müssen die 100° Marke zu knacken. Aber ich komm auch nicht ganz klar auf die WaKü. Ich würde gerne gewiss sein, dass die auch 100% läuft wenn mein System auf 100% läuft und bei meinem alten Prozessor (i5-3470) kam ich mit einer Luftkühlung nicht über 75° egal was ich gemacht habe...


----------



## Nachty (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Schau mal hier rein dann sollte alles laufen  ab min.5  

YouTube


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiÃŸ mit WaKÃ¼?*



Nachty schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein dann sollte alles laufen  ab min.5
> 
> YouTube



Nah, wird nicht laufen, da die AIO anscheinend die 1,35V nicht runterkühlen kann.
Aber prinzipiell nach der Anleitung aber 4,7 Multi und statt 1,35Vcore etwas geringeres was läuft.


Btw... den Custom Prime Test kannst fast schon vergessen.


----------



## npspezial (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiÃŸ mit WaKÃ¼?*



sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Nah, wird nicht laufen, da die AIO anscheinend die 1,35V nicht runterkühlen kann.
> Aber prinzipiell nach der Anleitung aber 4,7 Multi und statt 1,35Vcore etwas geringeres was läuft.



Also denkst du, dass die Temperaturen normal sind weil die WaKü mehr nicht kühlen kann als sie schon macht? Den zweiten Satz versteh ich gerade nicht ganz. BrainFuck ist angesagt im Moment.


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Das Youtube Video kannst du so nehmen.
Bau das mal so nach nur halt mit der GHz Zahl die du haben möchtest.
Bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt.

Gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten: besser oder gleich wie es jetzt ist.

Was die Wakü betrifft kommen da viele Faktoren zusammen: Lüfter, Drehzahl, Gehäusetemperatur.


----------



## Nachty (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ja hab meine CPU geköpft, musst dann bei 4.7 Ghz und weniger Vcore anpeilen !
Edit: brauche bei 4.7 Ghz 1.24 Volt ist leider nicht die beste CPU   aber Dank Köpfung wird da nichts warm !


----------



## npspezial (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also ich hab es jetzt mal so wie in dem Video eingestellt und das hat mir meinen PC total verhauen, er hat Windows nicht mehr gestartet gehabt. Hat wahrscheinlich zu viel Leistung gebraucht. Ich hab ein bisschen rum gespielt. Ich hab mein System jetzt auf 4GHz getaktet mit 1.27V. Mit Prime95 bin ich jetzt zwischen 65-75° unter Volllast. Für aktuelle Sachen sollte das Setup so doch optimal passen? Für die Zukunft kann ich ja immer noch höher takten wenn ich es brauchen sollte.


----------



## Nachty (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Warum 4 Ghz ? geh auf 4.7 Ghz damit sollte er auf allen Kernen laufen, oder lass ihn ganz normal  auf Standart Bios Settings  ,da boostet die CPU zumindest auf seine 4.7 Ghz. so verschenkst du ja nur Leistung 

Mach lieber noch mal Bios reset vielleicht hast du einige Sachen vorher falsch eingestellt gehabt, und das neuste Bios drauf! Den Punkt AVX kannst du auch überspringen und bei  "0" lassen, wichtig mit Prim95 26.6 Testen kein neuere Version!


----------



## GermanFullMetal (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Hi.
Ich habe ein ähnliches Setup: Asus Z370-A, i7 8700K, Kompaktwakü von Corsair140x280mm
Bis auf den RAM habe ich nichts angepasst und bei mir treten solche Schwierigkeiten nicht auf. Über 50°C bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Im Leerlauf nicht mal 40°C momentan und ich habe die 3000 rpm Lüfter durch 1000 rpm Lüfter ersetzt. Ich würde nochmal nach dem Wasserblock schauen. Es gibt Kompaktkühlungen, die nicht richtig fest werden. Selbst wenn alle Schrauben fest sind. Ich lese das hier im Forum übrigens nicht zum ersten mal. Irgendwas ist da komisch.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Abgesehen von den Bios-Einstellungen die du ändern solltest, würde ich bei deinen Temperaturen die CPU köpfen.
Intels Desktop-CPUs wurden ab der dritten Generation (3770K) nicht mehr verlötet, sondern werden mit schlecht aufgetragener, vertrockneter "Zahnpasta" unter dem Heatspreader ausgeliefert.
Das Köpfen bringt dir (wie in meinem Fall) vermutlich mehr als -20°C.

Bei mir waren es bei Prime95 Dauerlast:
[4.0GHz] Luft, ungeköpft: 100°C (thermalthrottling)
[4.4GHz] Luft, geköpft: 75°C
[4.4GHz] Wasser, geköpft: 60°C

Im Idle natürlich nochmal ne deutliche Nummer kühler und grundsätzlich wird dadurch auch alles viel gleichmäßiger - die Temps springen nicht mehr so stark.

EDIT: Achja, habe vergessen zu sagen, dass der Prozi natürlich übertaktet war.


----------



## npspezial (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also ich hab mal den ein oder anderen Rat befolgt. Ich habe den Radiator nun vorne eingebaut und die Lüfter saugen nun durch den Radiator die Luft in das Gehäuse rein. Im Bios habe ich alles wieder zurückgesetzt und nur XMP mal aktiviert. Nun habe ich ein ganz anderes Problem. Ich habe komische Geräusche beim Start nach dem Umbau festgestellt und die Gehäuseseite aufgemacht. Die WaKü für die CPU macht komische Wassergeräusche. Ich habe auch ein Video dazu gemacht welches ich euch verlinken werde. Wenn ich das Geräusch beschreiben müsste hört es sich an wie wenn tropfen vom Wasserhahn runterfallen und aufschlagen. Jetzt verzweifel ich wirklich langsam... Hier das Video: YouTube

Edit: Die Temperaturen sind doch besser. 4.3GHz Standard Takt. 1.25V wird maximal verbraucht und die Temperaturen sind zwischen 55-65° mit Prime95 während das Gehäuse offen ist. Im geschlossenen Zustand komme ich auf bis zu 75°. Ich hänge mit dem Airflow echt hinten dran...


----------



## Redrudi (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Du hast Luft im Kreislauf und die hat sich wahrscheinlich in der Pumpe festgesetzt durch den Fronteinbau.Hast du denn die Pumpe mit 12 Volt laufen? Vielleicht hilt dir das YouTube weiter.Ich habe das gemacht und bis jetzt ruhe.


----------



## npspezial (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Genau so wie er die Geräusche "lustiger weiße" beschreibt sind sie auch tatsächlich. In wie weit hat es was mit der Garantie zu tun wenn ich dort etwas nachfülle, weil als ich bei be quiet! angerufen habe, sagten die mir ich soll sie einschicken..? Was muss ich da nachfüllen? Es gibt doch spezielle Kühlflüssigkeiten oder reicht auch einfaches Leitungswasser? Jaa ich hab die Pumpe im BIOS auf DC eingestellt mit dauerhaft 100%. Könnte es damit auch noch bisschen zu tun haben wie sich die Temperaturen verhalten? Bei dem Fronteinbau sind die Schläuche vom Radiator auf der selben Höhe wie die Pumpe, ist das so in Ordnung oder sollte ich es doch wieder oben im Gehäuse einbauen?


----------



## deady1000 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Du kannst destilliertes Wasser zum Nachfüllen nehmen.
Ich habe auch schon mal abgekochtes Leitungswasser (wenige Milliliter) nachgefüllt, weil ich gerade kein DEST zu Hand hatte... Ist nichts passiert.

Man muss nur aufpassen, dass sich keine Algen bilden (optimale Wassertemperatur für Mikroorganismen) oder durch hohen Kalkgehalt die Komponenten kaputtgehen. Aber bei den paar Millilitern von denen wir reden ist das eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Redrudi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ich habe das mit dem nachfüllen gemacht und die Luft rausgeschüttelt.Aber das habe ich gemacht bevor ich sie zum ersten mal eingebaut habe.Meine erste SL hatte auch angefangen solche Geräusche zu machen und da habe ich sie bei BQ getauscht.Da war auch ganz schön Luft drin.Ob es etwas hilft oder wie lange es sein wird bis vielleicht wieder Geräusche auftreten weiß ich nicht.Meine ist jetzt etwa 2 Monate drin.
Die Garantie wird nicht beeinträchtigt da durch.BQ empfiehlt ja sogar das nachfüllen nach einer gewissen Zeit.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ich hab von der SilentLoop eigentlich immer eher Negatives als Positives gehört. Wenn du irgendwie die Möglichkeit hast würde ich das Teil zurückgeben und wenn du meine Empfehlung hören willst, kauf dir ne Eisbaer.


----------



## npspezial (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Okay also das mit dem Nachfüllen denke ich würde ich hinbekommen, das Video ist ja sehr ausführlich. Schlauch und Adapterstück bekommt man wahrscheinlich in jedem Baumarkt. Aber wie soll ich das mit der Stromversorgung während dem Ausbau machen? Ein zweites Netzteil habe ich aber das bekomme ich ja nicht zum starten ohne MB oder?


----------



## Redrudi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ich habe den Trick mit der Büroklammer angewendet.YouTube


----------



## npspezial (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also im Baumarkt gibt es so ein Teil nicht, ich muss morgen mal bei Arlt anrufen ob die sowas haben oder weiß einer von euch wo man des herbekommt auf die schnelle?


----------



## Redrudi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

11/8mm (8x1,5mm) AnschraubtÃ¼lle G1/4 - gerÃ¤ndelt - silver | 11/8mm | AnschraubtÃ¼llen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Red | SchlÃ¤uche | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

da habe ich es her und es kam auch recht zügig.


----------



## npspezial (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Danke, ich hab in nem anderen Bauhaus ein Anschlussstück gefunden was relativ passend war. Das mit dem Entlüften war eine extrem anstrengende Sache und dennoch nach 1 1/2 h schütteln wie ein Irrer hab ich dennoch nicht die ganze Luft rausbekommen. Ich bin doch am überlegen wegen der Alphacool Eisbär 240LT. Wie sieht es denn bei der mit der Lautstärke aus?


----------



## Research (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Weiß wer ob man da ned nen echten AGB mit anschließen kann?


----------



## deady1000 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Lautstärke von der Eisbaer ist gut, allerdings sind die Lüfter nicht wirklich dolle... Die könnte man ggf mit Silent Wings 3 austauschen, aber die sind ja nicht mal bei den SilentLoops dabei. Bei der Eisbaer kann man übrigens sämtliche Komponenten zwischenhängen, auch einen AGB.


----------



## npspezial (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Okay alles klar. Ich werde diese oder spätestens nächste Woche die WaKü zurückschicken. Ist halt blöd, da ich für die paar Tage dann keinen laufenden PC habe. Muss von der Zeit deshalb schauen. Könnte ich anstatt die Silent Wings 3 auch die Corsair LL120 RGB nehmen? Das mit einer externen Wasserpumpe macht leider für mich keinen Sinn im Moment, da ich die Aorus GeForce GTX 1080Ti Waterforce Edition habe und die Schläuche von der WaKü in die Grafikkarte hineingehen und ich die nicht ausstauschen kann außer die Graka komplett auseinander nehmen zu müssen und paar Teile zu wechseln. 

Edit: Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Alphacool Eisbär 240 und Alphacool Eisbär LT 240? Ich werde mir einfach einen CPU Kühler für 10€ bestellen mit den RGB Lüftern und fertig.


----------



## npspezial (5. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also die be quiet! silent loop 240 habe ich heute zurückgeschickt und werde sobald ich die Gutschrift bekomme, die Alphacool Eisbär 240 holen. Die Eisbär hat als Standart Lüfter die Eiswind 12 mit 1700Rpm. Ich habe mir für mein Gehäuse die LL120 RGB Lüfter mit 1500Rpm gekauft. Kann ich die auch vor den Radiator hängen oder sind es zu wenig Umdrehungen für die Kühlung?


----------



## deady1000 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Kauf lieber 140mm Lüfter wenns irgendwie geht.
Sind deutlich leiser. Also generell.

Die Eiswind 14 drehen nur mit 1100RPM.
Die Eiswind 12 drehen wie du sagst offenbar mit 1700RPM.
Mir wäre das viel zu laut.

Ich habe übrigens jetzt nur noch Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM verbaut.
6x mit 1000RPM und 1x mit 1600RPM vor der Grafikkarte für Zuluft (und Pull am Radiator).

Du kannst grundsätzlich jeden Lüfter auf den Radiator packen.
Es kommt auf die Gesamtkühlfläche an. Bei mir reichen die 140mm 1000RPM Lüfter, aber ich hab davon halt auch 5 Stück im Push vor den Radiatoren und noch den 1600er im Pull.

Wenn du nur einen Radiator mit 280mm oder nur 240mm hast dann sollten die Lüfter schon einen guten Luftdruck bringen.
Würde dir Silent Wings 3 140mm 1600RPM empfehlen.


----------



## npspezial (6. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Okay also ich muss schauen ob die auf den Radiator von der Wasserkühlung passen. Einen Push/Pull Betrieb kann ich leider nicht machen, da ich keinen Platz für die 2 Lüfter im Push Modus nicht habe. Ich habe eben die Corsair LL120 RGB bestellt mit 1500rpm. Auf die Lautstärke kommt es mir nicht wirklich drauf an, da ich immer ein Headset aufhabe und sobald die WaKü meiner Graka mal anfangen würde richtig zu kühlen (was sie zum Glück nicht macht) übertönt der Lüfter am Radiator von der Graka alles ander im Gehäuse mit der Lautstärke. Ich werde den Radiator von der Alphacool im Pull einbauen vorne am Gehäuse.


----------



## deady1000 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ok ich muss meine Aussage von vorhin nochmal korrigieren.
Habe den letzten Eiswind 14 heute erst mit dem 1600er Silent Wings getauscht und ich bin enorm negativ überrascht worden.
Der Silent Wings 3 1600RPM ist eine Turbine/Fön.
Schicke ihn sofort wieder zurück und packe wieder den Eiswind 14 rein.
Ein 1000er Silent Wings hatte mir zu wenig Schub auf niedrigen Drehzahlen, der Eiswind passt perfekt hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Leistung.

Also ich empfehle den Silent Wings 3 1600RPM nicht.
Ich weiß nicht warum die den als "Silent" vermarkten.
Die 1000er haben ihren Namen jedoch verdient.


----------



## npspezial (6. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Alles klar gut zu wissen. Die Corsair LL120 haben einen Lautstärkepegel von bis zu 26dB. Für mich ist das kein Problem eben durch das Headset. Ich hatte mir nur einen Kopf gemacht wegen dem Radiator ob die 200rpm etwas ausmachen würden aber wie ich es raushöre sollte dies kein Problem sein. Im Moment habe ich 2x Blaue LED Gehäuselüfter von Zalman verbaut welche Standart schon im Gehäuse waren und diese sind nicht nur laut sondern hören sich auch sehr unangenehm an. Ich bin sehr froh wenn die neue WaKü kommt und ich die Corsair einbauen kann.


----------



## deady1000 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ja das Umbauen der Lüfter kannst du auf jeden Fall machen.
Das Schlimmste was bei zu langsamen Lüftern passieren kann ist, dass die Temperaturen nicht so niedrig sind wie vorgesehen, aber das kannst du ja testen.
Die Pumpe der Eisbaer kannst du übrigens problemlos auf 60% bzw 7V betreiben.

Nimmst du jetzt eigentlich den 240er mit 2x120mm Lüftern und dann im Pull? Ein 280er im Push wäre wahrscheinlich deutlich stärker und leiser. 
Es ist ja auch letztenendes vom Platz her völlig egal ob du Push oder Pull machst, wenn eins passt, passt i.d.R. auch das andere.


----------



## npspezial (7. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Alles klar, dann schau ich mal bei meinem Gehäuse nach ob der 280 auch passen würde oder ob nur ein 240 geht. Im Push Modus kann ich es natürlich auch betreiben wenn es Effektiver ist. Danke


----------



## npspezial (17. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also ich habe mir die Alphacool Eisbär 280 bestellt. Durch die gedachte Kühlleistung habe ich meinen Prozessor wieder auf 4.7 getaktet und komme nun mit Cinebench auf Temperaturen zwischen 95°-+100°. Richtig festgeschraubt ist sie, hab sie sogar vor dem Einbau entlüftet und nachgefüllt...


----------



## deady1000 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Wenn das alles stimmt was du sagst und der CPU-Kühler sitzt wirklich komplett auf inkl WLP usw, dann hast du richtig krüppelige Intel Zahnpasta® erwischt.
Dir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben als deinen Prozessor zu köpfen.

Auch eine 2x420er Wasserkühlung würde deinen Prozessor in diesem Fall nicht besser kühlen können.
Wenn die Kühlleistung des Wasserkühlers nicht durch den Heatspreder auf den "Die" gelangt kannste machen was du willst.

Die Wassertemperaturen der Eisbaer werden jedenfalls maximal bei etwa 40°C - 45°C liegen und garantiert nicht bei 95°C bis 100°C, die deine CPU ausliest.
Ganz einfach - die Kühlung dringt nicht durch.


----------



## npspezial (17. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ich schäme mich gerade richtig zu antworten aber ich hatte die Folie vergessen weil ich so viele Sachen umbauen musste...... Bin gerade aufgesprungen und zum PC gerannt und hab sie sofort runtergemacht. Hab ihn gerade laufen und hab mit Cinebench gerade Temperaturen von 60° Max erreicht mit 4,3GHz. Also auf Standart XMP Profil ohne Multicore Enhancement. Ich werde später mal auf 4,7GHz takten und bin gespannt was dann raus kommt aber ich bin so dämlich vorhin gewesen wegen all den anderen Sachen...


----------



## deady1000 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Haha. Ja kann passieren.
100°C sollte die Folie theoretisch aushalten und der Prozessor wird dann ja auch gedrosselt.
Immerhin hast du es noch gemerkt.

Ist dein Prozessor eigentlich geköpft?
Falls nein, dann könntest du nochmal 10°C bis 20°C gutmachen.
Würde ich grundsätzlich immer empfehlen, wenn man schon ne Wasserkühlung verwendet, denn man möchte ja auch, dass sie kühl und leise läuft und nicht auf Volllast gerade so die CPU im grünen Bereich hält.


----------



## chaotium (17. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Das passiert jedem mal ^^

ich hatte mal vergessen nen Fitting richtig zuzuschrauben, am nächsten Tag war der AGB leer (100mm) XD


----------



## npspezial (17. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Jaa ich bin wie ne Gazelle gesprungen als mir des in den Kopf geschossen ist. Es ist zum Glück auch nichts passiert und die Folie hat es ausgehalten.

Mein Prozi ist nicht geköpft. Hab mich bis jetzt an so etwas noch nicht rangetraut. Ich weiß zwar wie es geht, aber da war ich immer noch ein bisschen vorsichtig und hab es lieber sein gelassen. 

Was sollte man nach dem Köpfen am besten eigentlich drauf tun? Vorallem ist es nicht irgendwie speziell verklebt oder macht das die Paste aus?


----------



## deady1000 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> Mein Prozi ist nicht geköpft. Hab mich bis jetzt an so etwas noch nicht rangetraut. Ich weiß zwar wie es geht, aber da war ich immer noch ein bisschen vorsichtig und hab es lieber sein gelassen.
> Was sollte man nach dem Köpfen am besten eigentlich drauf tun? Vorallem ist es nicht irgendwie speziell verklebt oder macht das die Paste aus?



Ich habs mit dem "Delid-Die-Mate-2" gemacht. Es war wirklich kinderleicht. 
Zwischen Die und Heatspreader kommt dann optimalerweise *Flüssigmetall*, welches du zb bei Amazon bestellen kannst.
Es ginge aber auch eine ganz normale *ARCTIC MX-4*, welche ich zwischen dem Kühler und Heatspreader verwende.
(Habe mal ein Video gesehen wo Flüssigmetall mit normaler hochwertiger Paste verglichen wurde und die Unterschiede waren 1°C bis 2°C, also ziemlich minimal.) 
Dann kannst du noch mit *UHU Silikonkleber* den Heatspreader, ebenfalls mit dem DDM2, wieder verkleben.

Das ganze hat beim ersten Mal mit sehr viel Vorsicht weniger als eine Stunde gedauert.

Hier mal ein paar Links.
der8auer Delid-Die-Mate 2
Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flussigmetall Warmeleitpaste
UHU Hochtemperatur Silikon - 80 ml
ARCTIC MX-4 - Hochleistungs-Warmeleitpaste: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Diese Sachen habe ich benutzt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also für meinen 6700K hatte ich zum Test auch zunächst ARCTIC MX-4 nach dem köpfen  verwendet, da meine Flüssigmetall WLP noch nicht da war.
Die Temperaturen waren etwas besser als mit der Original WLP von Intel, aber mit dem Flüssigmetall gingen die Temperaturen doch noch einiges runter.

Im Schnitt hat es etwa 15 Grad ausgemacht und dadurch brauchte ich auch etwas weniger Spannung fürs OC.
Habe mir nur die ersten 3 Seiten durch gelesen, da ich aber auf Bezug der Radiatoren bin ich der Meinung das es doch etwas ausmacht wie diese ihre Frischluft bekommen.
Denn meine Raumtemperatur liegt bei etwa 22,8 Grad zur Zeit und meine Wassertemperatur mit einem Delta von 1,6°C Grad bei etwa 24,4°C. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gehäuse sind 31,4°C, würden die Lüfter von innen nach aussen blasen könnte ich nicht unter 31°C kommen, da die Gehäusetemperatur schon 31,4°C hat.
Rechne ich ein Delta von 2 Grad dazu dann hätte ich statt 24,8°C Wassertemperatur eine Temperatur von 33,4 Grad. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das würden daher etwa 9°C mehr ergeben was meine Wassertemperatur hätte.
Das ganze momentan im Office/Idle +/-.

Wobei in deinem Fall deine Grafikkarte davon profitiert wenn die Lüfter raus fördern, da sie ja noch unter Luft ist und am ende ist es egal ob eine CPU 10 Grad mehr oder weniger bekommt solange man unter 80 Grad ist.
Bei mir ist die Grafikkarte auch unter Wasser, daher brauche ich keine Abluft von oben raus wie bei einer Luftkühlung. Meine Lüfter des front und oberer Radiator blasen von außen nach innen beide rein. Hinten sitzt nur ein 140er Lüfter der die Warme Luft wieder raus befördert.

Meine CPU ist auf 4,5 Ghz übertaktet und innerhalb von Games komme ich nicht über 50°C.
Im Durchschnitt liegt die Temperatur bei 48°C und die GPU bei etwa 39-41°C.


----------



## npspezial (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

So ich hatte euren Rat befolgt und mir eine Alphacool Eisbär 280 geholt. Nun wird sie morgen zurückgeschickt und durch eine NZXT Kraken x62 V2 ersetzt, da die Pumpe 24/7 nur am Rattern ist extrem laut obwohl sie im DC-Mode mit 12V dauerhaft betrieben wurde..


----------



## deady1000 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> So ich hatte euren Rat befolgt und mir eine Alphacool Eisbär 280 geholt. Nun wird sie morgen zurückgeschickt und durch eine NZXT Kraken x62 V2 ersetzt, da die Pumpe 24/7 nur am Rattern ist extrem laut obwohl sie im DC-Mode mit 12V dauerhaft betrieben wurde..



Ja.
Das passiert wenn da Luft drin ist.
Entlüfte das Ding doch erstmal ordentlich.
Die werden nicht defekt geliefert.

Also in die Hand nehmen und die Pumpe so lange in der Hand bewegen bis die Luft durchgerutscht ist.
Am besten geht das mit einer 9V Batterie und zwei Drähten (ich hab mir was gelötet).

Alternativ kannste den ganzen PC so lange beim Betrieb drehen und wenden bis die Luft aus der Pumpmechanik im Ausgleichsbehälter ist.


----------



## npspezial (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Das passiert wenn da Luft drin ist.
> Die werden nicht defekt geliefert.



Nein sie wurde auch nicht defekt geliefert. Ich hatte sie vor dem einbau entlüftet um nicht wieder den selben Fehler wie bei der SilentLoop 240 zu haben.

Die WaKü lief ja auch für über 1 1/2 Monate ohne Probleme, erst ende letzter Woche kam dieses Geräusch vereinzelt immer wieder. Es kam und ging wieder für eine halbe Stunde circa. Nun seit 2 Tagen macht sie aber dauerhaft diese Geräusche.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Da I ich die Eisbär auch habe kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen die Pumpe auszubauen und hin und her zu schütteln, da ist garantiert eine Luftblase wo sie nicht hingehört und wenn du schon dabei bist befülle "den AGB" mit Dest. Wasser auf.


----------



## npspezial (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Wie gesagt, hatte ich vor dem Einbau eben getan um Fehler zu vermeiden. Weder in der Pumpe noch im Radiator war noch Luft nach einer Stunde voller Schweiß und Tränen. Ich hab eher den Verdacht, das ein Defekt am Mainboard all diese Probleme verursacht hat. Deshalb wird das Mainboard nun auch zurückgeschickt, da die RGB Beleuchtung nicht mehr funktioniert und bei dem RGB Anschluss nur Rot kommt. Vielleicht hat mir das Mainboard einfach die restliche Hardware zusammen gekloppt...


----------



## deady1000 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hatte ich vor dem Einbau eben getan um Fehler zu vermeiden. Weder in der Pumpe noch im Radiator war noch Luft nach einer Stunde voller Schweiß und Tränen.



Luft kann sich auch "einfach so" nach mehreren Wochen immer mal wieder in der Mechanik sammeln. Da verdunsten ja auch immer ein paar Mililiter pro Woche, ganz normal.
Bei mir fing es vor einigen Tagen auch an zu rattern, worauf ich den PC ein paar Minuten lang bewegen musste, bis sie durchgerutscht war.
Ich betreibe die Pumpe auf 60%. Manchmal reicht es auch sie auf 100% zu beschleunigen. Habe allerdings auch noch eine GPX-Pumpe an der Grafikkarte, die noch unterstützt.



> Ich hab eher den Verdacht, das ein Defekt am Mainboard all diese  Probleme verursacht hat. Deshalb wird das Mainboard nun auch  zurückgeschickt, da die RGB Beleuchtung nicht mehr funktioniert und bei  dem RGB Anschluss nur Rot kommt. Vielleicht hat mir das Mainboard  einfach die restliche Hardware zusammen gekloppt...


Eher unwahrscheinlich. Wenn die Pumpe läuft, ist sie vermutlich auch noch normal funktionsbereit.
Würde sie an deiner Stelle wirklich nochmal ordentlich entlüften.
Ggf erstmal eingebaut lassen und dann PC nur mit Stromkabel einschalten.

Du musst dir halt beim Drehen "denken" wo die Luftblase gerade sein müsste und dann bewegst du sie einmal im Kreis herum bis sie im AGB ankommt.


----------



## npspezial (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Okay also ich lasse sie mit 12V betreiben. Was mich aber wirklich verwundert ist, dass sie beim Starten am Vormittag z. B. keine Geräusche anfangs macht (nur kurz mal ein brummen & rattern im Intervall) sondern erst nach einiger Zeit im Betrieb das dauerhafte Brummen und Rattern kommt. 

Gut, dann versuch ich es mal.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> Was mich aber wirklich verwundert ist, dass sie beim Starten am Vormittag z. B. keine Geräusche anfangs macht (nur kurz mal ein brummen & rattern im Intervall) sondern erst nach einiger Zeit im Betrieb das dauerhafte Brummen und Rattern kommt.



Ja das hatte meine GPX auch mal. Fing immer erst nach ein paar Sekunden an.

Sind die Geräusche lageabhängig, also verändern sich, wenn der PC auf der Seite liegt?

Es wird Luft sein.


----------



## npspezial (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, für gewöhnlich steht mein PC während dem Betrieb immer an einer Stelle und aufrecht.  Jetzt zum Beispiel läuft er schon seit einer Stunde und die Geräusche waren nur kurz mal da. Ist immer unterschiedlich wann es auftritt aber auf einmal wird es dann eben richtig laut.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiÃŸ mit WaKÃ¼?*

Das hier wollte ich nochmal kurz zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe einfach zwei dünne Nägel an einen Batterieclip für 9V-Blockbatterien gelötet und isoliert.
Die Clips gibts zB hier: Amazon-Link.

Dann kann man ganz einfach die Nägel in den Anschluss der Pumpe/Lüfter/Sonstiges stecken.

Belegung:
(Schematisch für 4-Pin, bei 3-Pin entfällt das PWM-Signal.)


> Prozessor- und Gehäuse-Lüfter-Anschluss: 3-Pin, 4-Pin und PWM – Funktionen und Farben der Kabel
> Pin     Funktion     Farbe
> 
> 1     Masse     - schwarz
> ...


Manchmal findet man auch folgende Darstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Generell sollte man einfach auf die Farben achten und sich den Pin genau ansehen.
Minus/Masse ist immer außen. Plus daneben.

Praktisch ist auch, dass die 9V mit den (3-Pin-) Pumpen und Lüftern optimal funktionieren, sind ja 75% von 12V.
Dann kann man den PC frei drehen und wenden.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## npspezial (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiÃŸ mit WaKÃ¼?*

Also ich hab einfach immer das Netzteil überbrückt und die Pumpe per Molex/3Pin Adapter angeschlossen und dann laufen lassen.  Hat so auch einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Für Pumpen ist es immer besser ein Netzteil zu überbrücken, da sie ja nicht nur 12v ziehen sondern auch einiges an Watt abverlangen. So kann z.B. eine Pumpe gut befüllt werden ohne dass das System mitlaufen muss.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Eine frische 9V-Batterie packt das auch locker.
Ich habe eine ganz billige aus dem Discounter genommen (war gerade nichts anderes verfügbar) und habe damit schon ein paar mal das System ohne Probleme befüllt.
Mit einer Varta High-Energy würde ich mir um die Leistung gar keine Gedanken machen, zumal die Pumpe 4W bei 12V benötigt, also bei 75% Leistung geht das easy.

Der Überbrückungsstecker für Netzteile ist etwas teurer, man hat immer noch den (kurzen) Kaltstecker am Netzteil hängen und man muss auch noch aufpassen, dass man sich nicht die CPU abfackelt, wenn man den Stecker nicht abzieht.
Da finde ich die Methode mit der Batterie entspannter. Kabellos dreht es sich am besten.

Und die Eisbaer kommt auch mit 7V locker klar. Ist dafür ja sogar zugelassen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Gut du gehst von der Eisbaer aus, da kann es noch ausreichen da die Pumpe nicht viel leisten muss.
Bei 10 Seiten hatte ich den Überblick verloren und nicht mehr ganz in erinnerung gehabt um was für ein Loop es sich hier noch mal handelt.

Bin von einer Pumpe wie meine ausgegangen, die schon etwas größer ist und dann noch 2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit durch drei Radiatoren und zwei Kühler pumpen muss. Ein Rdiator davon steht extern neben dem PC und hat nochmals langen Schlauchweg plus das ganze Rohr was intern verbaut ist. Die läuft dann mit voller Geschwindigkeit mit etwa 4800 U/min und leistet mit meinem Loop etwa 125 l/h. Das muss sie auch haben da ich Schläuche auch lang verlegt habe und zum Teil manche steil nach oben verlaufen.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin von einer Pumpe wie meine ausgegangen, die schon etwas größer ist und dann noch 2 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit durch drei Radiatoren und zwei Kühler pumpen muss. Ein Rdiator davon steht extern neben dem PC und hat nochmals langen Schlauchweg plus das ganze Rohr was intern verbaut ist. Die läuft dann mit voller Geschwindigkeit mit etwa 4800 U/min und leistet mit meinem Loop etwa 125 l/h. Das muss sie auch haben da ich Schläuche auch lang verlegt habe und zum Teil manche steil nach oben verlaufen.



Aquacomputer aquastream - Ultimate Version | 1046 Pumpen | Eheim 1046/48 | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ist das deine Pumpe?!
Würde ich jetzt ggf nicht als Referenz nehmen. 

Ja, ich sprach von einer AIO-Pumpe mit 4, 5, 6 Watt oder so.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich mit mehrere Themen zu tun, da habe ich wohl vergessen das es sich hier um eine AIO handelt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



npspezial schrieb:


> Okay also ich lasse sie mit 12V betreiben.



Warum? Die Pumpe ist bei 12 Volt (meiner Meinung) zu laut. Bei 7 Volt ist sie viel leiser und die Leistung reicht locker für den kleinen Kreislauf. Selbst mit dem GPX Pro auf der Graka (die dortige Pumpe inaktiv) und einem zusätzlichen 280er Radiator ist die Pumpe der Eisbär durchaus noch in der Lage das Wasser in ausreichende Bewegung zu versetzen.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Warum? Die Pumpe ist bei 12 Volt (meiner Meinung) zu laut. Bei 7 Volt ist sie viel leiser und die Leistung reicht locker für den kleinen Kreislauf. Selbst mit dem GPX Pro auf der Graka (die dortige Pumpe inaktiv) und einem zusätzlichen 280er Radiator ist die Pumpe der Eisbär durchaus noch in der Lage das Wasser in ausreichende Bewegung zu versetzen.



Das sehe ich auch so. Ich betreibe sie momentan auf 60%, manchmal auf 70%, je nachdem wann es zum Luftrattern kommt, wenn ich länger nicht entlüftet habe.
Die Geräusche die er beschrieben hat, sind allerdings nicht das konstante relativ-leise Surren der Pumpe auf 12V, sondern wahrscheinlich ein Lufteinschluss in der Pumpmechanik.
--> Hört sich mehr wie ein Klackern an.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ja deshalb ja auch mein Hinweis sie nochmal zu entlüften,das das nicht gefällt ist mir auch bewußt, denn Alphacool hat das extrem schlecht gelöst. Ein Fillport oben wäre der ultimative Ort gewesen.

Habe schon überlegt da der original Fillport auch eine G1/4 " Öffnung hat mir dort ein Fitting mit Schlauch der zu einem externen Fillport führt zu verbauen, das sollte die Nachfülltätigkeit erleichtern.


----------



## npspezial (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Also ich hab die Eisbär nochmal versucht zu entlüften aber wie schon erwähnt, war keine Luft mehr drin.. Naja ab zurück mit der und gut ist es. 

Jetzt aber ein anderes Thema, das neue Board kam heute. Es ist ein MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon. Im Benutzerhandbuch steht drin, dass der Pump_Fan1 Anschluss per PWM dauerhaft mit 12V betrieben wird und nur die Drehzahl gedrosselt wird dann. Der DC-Mode regelt die Drehzahl per Spannung. 

Ihr hattet mir ja mitgeteilt, dass ich die Pumpe auf dem alten Board per DC-Mode laufen lassen soll, dass sie dauerhaft mit 12V betrieben wird. War dies vielleicht falsch? Hätte ich sie vielleicht auch im PWM Modus laufen lassen sollen oder ist dies bei jedem Board unterschiedlich?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Mit PWM liegt immer 12V an, die Drehzahl wird dann per PWM geregelt.
Bei der Spannungsregelung wird mit der Spannung geregelt. Vorteil der PWM Regelung ist das keine Anlaufspannung benötigt wird was bei der Spannungsregelung oft der Fall ist da sonst die Lüfter oder die Pumpen nicht anlaufen. Sollte aber bei 7V ohne Probleme ohne Anlaufspannung laufen. Bei nur 5V gibt es Lüfter die damit nicht mehr anlaufen, bei der Pumpe ist mir dies jetzt nicht bekannt.

PWM geht nur wenn auch der Lüfter, die Pumpe dazu gedacht ist und auch dazu ein 4-Pin Stecker hat.
Mit einem 3-Pin Stecker kannst du nur per Spannung regeln, da der vierte Pin und die Elektronik dazu fehlt.

Die Eisbaer Pumpe hat aber nur 3-Pin, also kannst du gar nicht per PWM regeln, da würde sie ständig mit 100% laufen ohne sie regeln zu können.
Soll sie geregelt werden musst du auf Spannungsregelung(DC-Mode) umstellen.


----------



## npspezial (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Ah okay. Also ich hab auf einen Rat von hier gehört und die Pumpe im DC Mode laufen lassen mit 100% überall. 

Die Eisbär ist aber eh defekt also hab ich sie ausgebaut und ersetzte sie durch eine NZXT Kramen X62 V2. 

Ich bin gerade sichtlich mit den Kabel allen überfordert, da es wirklich viel ist zum anschließen! Ich hab einen SATA Anschluss, 3x 3-Polige Lüfter Stecker, 1x 4-Poliger Stecker für Lüfter und ein Kabel für den CPU_Fan Anschluss. Jetzt die Gewinnfrage: 

Im Prinzip brauch ich den Pump_Fan1 Anschluss überhaupt nicht am Mainboard oder?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Prozessor zu heiß mit WaKü?*

Es kommt immer ganz darauf an mit welchen Temperaturen diese Ausgänge geregelt werden, denn manche Boards haben dazu auch noch ein Anschluss für ein Temperatursensor um auch nach Wassertemperatur regeln zu können. Aber das jetzt von mir aus der Theorie, da ich solche ein Board noch nie hatte und es mir nicht 100% bekannt ist. Ansonsten kann es auch sein das solch ein Anschluss über mehr Watt oder Amper verfügt, da Pumpen meist auch mehr davon ziehen.

Im Grunde kannst du da nichts groß was falsch machen, 3-Pin passen auch auf 4-Pin, musst aber dann auf DC umstellen.
4-Pin kannst du als PWM laufen lassen und Sata ist klar, ist für Laufwerke oder manche Pumpen beziehen hiervon die Spannung.


----------

